#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ρεκόρ και κατασκευές

## sundance

Ένα θέμα όπου μπορούμε να δημοσιεύουμε ονόματα,καταλόγους κλπ με τις κατασκευές που έχουν την πρωτιά σε κάποια ιδιότητα.

Ξεκινώ.


*Μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα σε γέφυρες αναρτημένων καλωδίων*

*1.*Καλωδιωτές

*2.*Κρεμαστές

----------


## sundance

Λίγες πληροφορίες για την Strait of Messina Bridge

Θα είναι η κρεμαστή γέφυρα με το μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα στον κόσμο. 

Πρόκειται για άνοιγμα *3300* μέτρων (!!!!!), όταν αυτή τη στιγμή το μεγαλύτερο είναι της Akashi-Kaikyō Bridge στα 1991 μ.





*Περισσότερα*

----------


## sundance

*Μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα σε τοξωτές γέφυρες
*

*Μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα σε αρθρωτές γέφυρες*


*Μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα σε δικτυωτές γέφυρες συνεχόμενων ανογμάτων*


*Μεγαλύτερο μήκος σε γέφυρες*

----------


## sundance

Λίγες πληροφορίες για την Russky Island Bridge

Θα είναι η καλωδιωτή γέφυρα με το μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα στον κόσμο. 

Πρόκειται για άνοιγμα *1104* μέτρων, όταν αυτή τη στιγμή το μεγαλύτερο είναι της Sutong Bridge στα 1088 μ.





*Περισσότερα* - *Περισσότερα*

----------


## sundance

*Μεγαλύτερο ύψος σε γέφυρες*

*1.*βάσει υψομετρικής διαφοράς εδάφους-καταστρώματος 

*2.*βάσει ύψους των πυλώνων

----------


## sundance

*Τα ψηλότερα οικοδομήματα στον κόσμο*

----------


## sundance

*Μεγαλύτερα φράγματα στον κόσμο*

*1.*βάσει υψομετρικής διαφοράς εδάφους-στέψης 

*2.*βάσει του όγκου της κατασκευής

----------


## sundance

*Μεγαλύτερα φράγματα στον κόσμο βάσει του μήκους τους
*

χωμάτινο φράγμα-Hirakud Dam

μήκος *26* χιλιόμετρα (!!!!!!)





φράγμα από σκυρόδεμα-Itaipu

μήκος *7,70* χιλιόμετρα (!!!!!!)

----------


## sundance

*Μεγαλύτερη ηλεκτροπαραγωγή μέσω φραγμάτων


*

----------


## sundance

Λίγες πληροφορίες για το Three Gorges Dam

Είναι το φράγμα με την μεγαλύτερη ηλεκτροπαραγωγή στον κόσμο. 

Το 2011 που θα ολοκληρωθεί η εγκατστάση των γεννήτριων θα έχει παραγωγή *22.500 MW* (!!!!!), όταν αυτή τη στιγμή η μεγαλύτερη είναι του φράγματος Itaipu στα 14.000 MW.












*Περισσότερα*

----------


## Theo

Απίστευτο !!!!

----------


## Balance

Γειά σου βρε Sundance οραματιστή.Πολύ ωραιό το θέμα σου.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

*Μεγαλύτερες σήραγγες στον κόσμο βάσει του μήκους τους*

----------


## sundance

Λίγες πληροφορίες για την Gotthard Base Tunnel

Θα είναι η μεγαλύτερη σε μήκος σιδηροδρομική σήραγγα στον κόσμο.

Πρόκειται για μήκος *57* χιλιομέτρων, όταν αυτή τη στιγμή η μεγαλύτερη είναι η Seikan Tunnel με μήκος 53,85 χλμ.





spreng=δυναμίτης




> The most challenging piece of the massive tunnel is the 35.4-mile stretch that will run approximately 2,000 feet under the Gotthard massif below the existing Gotthardbahn track. Experts estimate that 459 million cubic feet of porous rock will need to be cleared during the course of the tunnelΆs construction. To put things in perspective, that would be enough rock to fill the Great Pyramid of Giza five times over, according to WebUrbanist.com.












*Περισσότερα* - *περισσότερα*

----------


## sundance

Λίγες πληροφορίες για την L&#230;rdal Tunnel

Είναι η μεγαλύτερη σε μήκος σήραγγα διέλευσης 2-4τροχών στον κόσμο.

Πρόκειται για μήκος *24,5* χιλιομέτρων, όταν προηγουμένως η μεγαλύτερη ήταν η Zhongnanshan Tunnel με μήκος 18,04 χλμ.













Είναι αλλού οι άνθρωποι...!!!!!


*Περισσότερα*

----------

kasvan

----------


## sundance

Λίγες πληροφορίες για την Hangzhou Bay Bridge

Είναι η μακρύτερη γέφυρα θαλάσσιας προσπέλασης στον κόσμο με συνολικό μήκος *36* χιλιόμετρα.
















*Περισσότερα* - *περισσότερα*

----------

